# WUHAN | Zhongnan Research & Design Centre | 200m | 43 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

四新利好｜汉阳中南科研设计中心最新规划出炉！_建面_生活_采光


  方岛金茂智慧科学城，位于汉阳方岛四新大道与芳草路交汇处，A5地块22#楼已于12月4日推出，目前在售建面约108、125平米三房、143平米四房产品，带装修均价20000元/平米左右，可直接认购。 …




www.sohu.com














By 武球王


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-05 by lucaskeepmoving


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-27 by abcd345


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like stripped cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-26 by 零零發


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-22 by 零零發


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-28 by 零零發


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-19 by abcd345


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-13 by ltt000


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-08 by 淡然zys


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-24 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-02 by abcd345


----------

